# CPC-H A resume desired location Trenton, NJ



## kann78 (Aug 30, 2008)

Karen A. Gibson
617 Hilltop Drive Apt H9
Trenton, NJ 08620
(609)964-8463


OBJECTIVE	Certified CPC-H Experience

WORK HISTORY

9/03-Present	Radiology Assistant, Capital Health System
		Responsible for assisting in radiological exams and producing radiographs.  Patient care.  			Maintaining patient medical files, reports and accounts.  Scheduling of patient radiology 				services.

10/01-11/02	O.R Secretary, Virtua Memorial Hospital
		Clerical duties.  Communication amongst patients, nurses, doctors and other staff 				members.  Kept record of the operating room schedule daily.  Respond to staff needs 				accordingly.

1/01-9/01	Senior Clerk Typist, State of New Jersey, Department of Law & Public Safety
		Division of Criminal Justice
		Handle administrative paper work of the Deputy Chief State Investigator.  Scheduling of 				and preparing for meetings and maintaining a calendar of meetings.  Maintenance of 				bureau case status database.  Provide administrative support for the Supervising State 				Investigator's as needed.  Tasks include transcription of undercover investigations by use 			of dictaphone.

1/00-1/01	Clerk Typist, State of New Jersey, Department of the Treasury, 
		Division of Property Management & Construction
		Duties include maintaining central file along with receptionist responsibilities.  Tracking 				invoices, work orders and scopes of work.  Use of spreadsheets and data entry logs.

5/97-1/00	Order Entry Administrator, Carfaro Ornamental Iron Works, Inc.
		Primarily assigned to contract research, abstracting contract data and billing for work 				accordingly.  Accounts payable and receivable experience.  Inventory, purchase orders,				receptionist duties, customer service, mailings for business promotion.

8/96-5/97	Receptionist/Secretary, Herdt Fencing Inc.
		Customer Service.  Responsible for daily installation schedule.  Excel spreadsheets.  QuickBooks 			knowledge.  Assist in payroll.  Accounts payable and receivable.  Keeping data logs of these 			accounts.

EDUCATION

2008		Burlington County Community College, Mt. Holly, NJ
		Certified Medical Biller & Coder.  Studies include previous medical terminology and
		anatomy.  Current CPT, ICD-9, HCPCS and third party reimbursement.  Eligible for CCA 				and CPC national certifications.

1996-1997	Mercer County Community College, West Windsor, NJ
		Studies include courses in Medical Office Assistant program.

1992-1996	Northern Burlington Regional High School, Columbus, NJ
		Took part in Cooperative Business Education program.

PROFESSIONAL CERTIFICATION

2008		AAPC National Certification issued CPC-H
		Member and professionally certified by the American Academy of Professional Coders.


----------

